# Off inside angles



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok I was wondering what you guys use for none 90 inside angles.

Straight flex or splay bead.

What do you find best.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

softline inside:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Remember that paper tape with two strips of metal in it...............Well not that, No coat for me.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm straitflex, I know it's not ideal compared to some other products but it's what seems to suit me better.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

so far I have been using Nocoat. But the TrimTex mud set looks awesome, especially if you use the Mantaray mud head.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> so far I have been using Nocoat. But the TrimTex mud set looks awesome, especially if you use the Mantaray mud head.


Yea Gaz i'm with u on the mudset! Can't wait 2 try it if my supplier has ordered it in!!:thumbsup:
Here's hoping!!!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

always I use obtus internal by trim tex. it gives me a straight and clean line :thumbsup:
and don't forget it's adjustable angle between 70-150 deg


----------



## grinnell drywall (Aug 14, 2011)

we use no-coat. the trim tex does look good, havn't used it yet though


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

gazman said:


> so far I have been using Nocoat. But the TrimTex mud set looks awesome, especially if you use the Mantaray mud head.


Hey Gaz I cant seem to find the mantaray head in the USA here. how much are they I really want one.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

A smooth finish said:


> Hey Gaz I cant seem to find the mantaray head in the USA here. how much are they I really want one.


Get intouch with Joe from trim-tex!! I'm sure he will put u in the right direction!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Trim-Tex sells the Manta Ray through their online store. I really should order one for myself soon.:yes:

http://trim-texestore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=335


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I think the manta ray would be great for putting on no coat


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I'm straitflex, I know it's not ideal compared to some other products but it's what seems to suit me better.


I use the straight flex in small cut-up closets ..Do you have the slotted edge S/F down/under/over there Kiwiman? I think i'ts a bit stronger hold than the original ...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A smooth finish said:


> Ok I was wondering what you guys use for none 90 inside angles.
> 
> Straight flex or splay bead.
> 
> What do you find best.


I use no-coat 4.50 and 3.25 If the trusses are set 24 on center I use the 4.50 .. If the frame on the stick built trusses look really sweet I'll go with the 3.25..less work ..:yes: I've never tried the straight-flex paper face ..I will have to give it a go one of these days...


----------



## ell (Jan 24, 2009)

*inside off angles*

Will the Manta Ray work on a Mudrunner? the mud head looks like it works well.I use the No-Coat 450 and the levelline.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

We use level line (3.25" no-coat basically) because it is a lot cheaper than no-coat. It also works well for most any off angle.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

ell said:


> Will the Manta Ray work on a Mudrunner? the mud head looks like it works well.I use the No-Coat 450 and the levelline.


Yes - it will fit just fine.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> We use level line (3.25" no-coat basically) because it is a lot cheaper than no-coat. It also works well for most any off angle.


Level Line is smaller than the No-coat 3.25".....pretty good product though. I use it in conjunction with Auto-Flex 3.75"


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

ell said:


> Will the Manta Ray work on a Mudrunner? the mud head looks like it works well.I use the No-Coat 450 and the levelline.


You can use the "Advance" L-bead head as well... but it is two steps compared to one with the Manta.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Bead-Mud-Heads/L-Trim-Mud-Head.html


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

ell said:


> Will the Manta Ray work on a Mudrunner? the mud head looks like it works well.I use the No-Coat 450 and the levelline.


Same size ball so I can't see why not.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> You can use the "Advance" L-bead head as well... but it is two steps compared to one with the Manta.
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Bead-Mud-Heads/L-Trim-Mud-Head.html


I do the same thing, but with the can-am flat applicator, their around 40 bucks.:yes:

But, one day will get the manta ray


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I do the same thing, but with the can-am flat applicator, their around 40 bucks.:yes:
> 
> But, one day will get the manta ray


http://youtu.be/WaT35erZL_E


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

why blue mud


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

A smooth finish said:


> why blue mud


Why not!?
What do you have against blue mud!? :jester:


----------



## RocknRoller (Mar 4, 2011)

I just order a manta ray from the trim tex store...can't wait 2 use it


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Im from Nebraska we prefer Red lol


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

RocknRoller said:


> I just order a manta ray from the trim tex store...can't wait 2 use it


Did you use the precision taping bonus code!?
You save 25% :jester:
Am I joking!? Maybe....maybe not. Who knows.



A smooth finish said:


> Im from Nebraska we prefer Red lol


I just tinted it.
I tried to keep a common theme throughout the video.
Trim-Tex and TapePro colours are both blue. As well as the tube.
Just made sense to spice things up.

But in all seriousness, as of the last 6 months, every single one of my job sites are blue! Just looks sweet!


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Ya I thought it was pretty awesome


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> I use the straight flex in small cut-up closets ..Do you have the slotted edge S/F down/under/over there Kiwiman? I think i'ts a bit stronger hold than the original ...


Yup, we have both types here, I use the slotted.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> I use the straight flex in small cut-up closets ..Do you have the slotted edge S/F down/under/over there Kiwiman? I think i'ts a bit stronger hold than the original ...


yes we do have it here Moore


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Inside off-angles...

No Coat or Levelline.

Fixed B2 is poo.
Vinyl flex is poo.
Mid Flex is poo.

Haven't found anything else that works as well as NC.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

We use NC 450 and 350. For stand-up inside splays we have been using NC 90 bead flexed inside out. Seems to take less fill than the roll stuff. 450 for the long stuff. 5.5" DM box to block, 8" knife to skim. Easy peasy.


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

If you're using anything other than Ultraflex 450, you're an idoit. 
Everything else is good as tits on a bull.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

drywallninja said:


> If you're using anything other than Ultraflex 450, you're an idoit.
> Everything else is good as tits on a bull.


Little opinionated aren't we.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Wait for it.... .





Wait for it.........

















Come on Brian eat him up!!!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Little opinionated aren't we.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqNMjZpSbnU


Watch yourself SDR!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

What ya trying to say about them west Virginia boys :jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

drywallninja said:


> If you're using anything other than Ultraflex 450, you're an idoit.
> Everything else is good as tits on a bull.


I use Ultraflex 450! :yes:
I use it to wipe my as$, I use it for folding into paper airplanes and letting them soar, I use it as stuffing when I give gifts to friends, I also like using it to cut into small pieces and folding them at the point to make little tipi's for my lego men.
But most importantly, I use it to write down how many trim-tex beads I need instead of Ultraflex 450 :jester:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I use Ultraflex 450! :yes: I use it to wipe my as$, I use it for folding into paper airplanes and letting them soar, I use it as stuffing when I give gifts to friends, I also like using it to cut into small pieces and folding them at the point to make little tipi's for my lego men. But most importantly, I use it to write down how many trim-tex beads I need instead of Ultraflex 450 :jester:



Lmao I had to read that a couple times Brian...teepee for Lego men lmao


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

So you guys are saying the straight flex original my boss buys cuz he's a cheap bastard is no good ?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> So you guys are saying the straight flex original my boss buys cuz he's a cheap bastard is no good ?


yep!


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

That amazes me he said it was better cuz it's like 10$ a roll. I like the job security when we got back to fix it a week later.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Price means nothing trim tex is cheaper then paper metal and with multiple videos showing how far better it is then paper metal.. 

I would rather use trim tex products then any other product yes sometimes there are cases where other products are needed ... However the first product I will ever push in the houses I do is trim tex it always will be


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Toontowntaper said:


> Price means nothing trim tex is cheaper then paper metal and with multiple videos showing how far better it is then paper metal..
> 
> I would rather use trim tex products then any other product yes sometimes there are cases where other products are needed ... However the first product I will ever push in the houses I do is trim tex it always will be


I agree 100% Andrew!


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I use Ultraflex 450! :yes:
> I use it to wipe my as$, I use it for folding into paper airplanes and letting them soar, I use it as stuffing when I give gifts to friends, I also like using it to cut into small pieces and folding them at the point to make little tipi's for my lego men.
> But most importantly, I use it to write down how many trim-tex beads I need instead of Ultraflex 450 :jester:


So you need all those trim-tex bells and whistles for an inside off angle?!
That is what this topic was about, correct?
Or maybe you just need or use them to justify to yourself that you know what you're talking about? By watching all your videos though, I'm sure you must have an idea what is going on, right?!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

drywallninja said:


> So you need all those trim-tex bells and whistles for an inside off angle?!
> That is what this topic was about, correct?
> Or maybe you just need or use them to justify to yourself that you know what you're talking about? By watching all your videos though, I'm sure you must have an idea what is going on, right?!


lol! Im just giving you a hard time bro. Use whatever you want for your off angles.
and all those bells and whistles? You mean a compound tube?


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

sdrdrywall said:


> What ya trying to say about them west Virginia boys :jester:





Toontowntaper said:


> Price means nothing trim tex is cheaper then paper metal and with multiple videos showing how far better it is then paper metal..
> 
> I would rather use trim tex products then any other product yes sometimes there are cases where other products are needed ... However the first product I will ever push in the houses I do is trim tex it always will be


You and the precision taping guy have had the trim-tex weiner stuck deep for some time now, eh? Must be gettin some kinda kickback from that stuff. Not dissing trim-tex, but for an off inside angle you can't beat No-coat 450. 
Don't care what any of y'all have to say. Who cares how expensive it is, compared to its competition nothing steps close.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Bells and whistles hmmm I believe the saying is work smarter not harder.... Why buy any tools then if not to make your job easier.... Yes there are guys on here that hand tape and they do amazing jobs. But us lazy tapers like our bells and whistles... Some of us just have more then others lol


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Almost every single member of this website gets kick backs from Trim-Tex.
They're more than happy to hand out samples for anyone to try out.
There's nothing special about us that warrants us getting special treatment from Trim-Tex. They have great products. Don't get me wrong, like I said, I use No-Coat too!


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

Toontowntaper said:


> Bells and whistles hmmm I believe the saying is work smarter not harder.... Why buy any tools then if not to make your job easier.... Yes there are guys on here that hand tape and they do amazing jobs. But us lazy tapers like our bells and whistles... Some of us just have more then others lol


Toontown, ya got me all wrong. I use a zooka, boxes, angle heads, etc.
I just think the tech/engineering is a little absurd if not ass backwards. I'm all about technology and making our craft better and easier. But I think some of this newer **** is a little much. I love it, I hate, I hate it, I love it.


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Almost every single member of this website gets kick backs from Trim-Tex.
> They're more than happy to hand out samples for anyone to try out.
> There's nothing special about us that warrants us getting special treatment from Trim-Tex. They have great products. Don't get me wrong, like I said, I use No-Coat too!


And I've used Trim-tex. Just saying for an inside off angle, ya can't beat No-coat 450. Go make another video, Precision! : )


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

I also replied stating that yes at times other products are needed I just didn't name any names ... I do stand behind trim tex and like Brian said they will gladly send samples out... I don't see any other guys who will ship products out and Joe stands behind it. 

Not only by putting on free classes to learn how to install their products but also showing ideas how to use it. 

Msg trim tex for a sample of mudset and see the difference


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I use Ultraflex 450! :yes:
> I use it to wipe my as$, I use it for folding into paper airplanes and letting them soar, I use it as stuffing when I give gifts to friends, I also like using it to cut into small pieces and folding them at the point to make little tipi's for my lego men.
> But most importantly, I use it to write down how many trim-tex beads I need instead of Ultraflex 450 :jester:


Brian,

I'm not quite sure I'm understanding how you feel about this product?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

drywallninja said:


> You and the precision taping guy have had the trim-tex weiner stuck deep for some time now, eh? Must be gettin some kinda kickback from that stuff. Not dissing trim-tex, but for an off inside angle you can't beat No-coat 450.
> Don't care what any of y'all have to say. Who cares how expensive it is, compared to its competition nothing steps close.


Just f y I I'm not a trim tex user I've tried it Joe sent me samples its good but I'm stuck on no coat I use the sticks for beads and 325 & 450 for angles. To each his own use what you want but you don't have to act like a jackwagon to promote it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

drywallninja said:


> Not dissing trim-tex, but for an off inside angle you can't beat No-coat 450.
> .


I agree! I tried magic corner on a peak this week...Didn't work!
I ripped it off and put up no-coat 4.50. For the Magic corner to work well the off angle needs to be laser level ..No-coat gives ya a little more wiggle room without doing tons of pre-fill.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Moore,

I had a similar problem with the Trim-Tex Mud Set 90 degree bead. The supplier gave the DC a sample box, 11 pcs of bead, so we used them in the garage.... Took me 30 mins to install 7 beads, had 2 beads that just would not sit right, most likely due to an issue with the framing. Usually not a big deal.

With paper faced, you just pinch it out a bit and all is good, with metal bead, you can pinch it out and nail it. The Trim tex bead was just too rigid, either one side or the other just wouldn't stick, so I had to add screws at those spots.

Anyone else have this problem?

We've used the Trim Tex stuff in the past, when they sent out the samples, and had no issues at that time. But the framing was good. Also, the mudset bead takes more to fill. IMO


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

fr8train said:


> Moore,
> 
> I had a similar problem with the Trim-Tex Mud Set 90 degree bead. The supplier gave the DC a sample box, 11 pcs of bead, so we used them in the garage.... Took me 30 mins to install 7 beads, had 2 beads that just would not sit right, most likely due to an issue with the framing. Usually not a big deal.
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie, magic corner in cathedrals is very tricky to keep straight unless your framing is bang on. It takes pulling back and forth and a few staples to hold it in place until the mud dries.
I find using the manta-ray in this aspect helps allot. Because the manta-ray is spring loaded, it squeezes in between the two sides and when you run it down the middle, it's almost like snapping a chalk line on either side. When installing the magic corner you just follow your mud lines and it will be bang on every time.
Just takes getting used too, like anything else.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

That's magic corner, what about installing the bead on a corner that had dodgy framing?


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

Square Foot said:


> Brian,
> 
> I'm not quite sure I'm understanding how you feel about this product?


I'm not sure either! Last time I checked 450 is kinda sharp and rigid! I myself prefer Charmin ultra soft. Seems like I leave the Shi**er in a better mood.


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

*Jack what........*



sdrdrywall said:


> Just f y I I'm not a trim tex user I've tried it Joe sent me samples its good but I'm stuck on no coat I use the sticks for beads and 325 & 450 for angles. To each his own use what you want but you don't have to act like a jackwagon to promote it.


A jackwagon? You jersey boys sure live up to the stereotype! I'm sure your fingers wished to type out other descriptive words, eh? Hey, whatever, jackwagon is fair. Anywho, promotion of a product? Wouldn't call it that, I'd like to say more like.....calling it like I see it. You know what I mean surely. You're in to make money for yourself and make the customers happy, right? You don't want any callbacks either, huh? So if at some point in your glorious drywall career you've used a product that just straight up can't be touched and fits into being cost and time effective, right? That's basically what I'm saying here. This thread is about off inside angles. I've ran the gauntlet of trying other products, and quite frankly, god forbid I say "all", but most suck compared to the 450. 
Like the Magic Corner recently brought up, sorry to whoever uses it......but it's straight up garbage. See, I'm not acting like a "jackwagon", I'm just calling em like I see em. I used that trash ONCE, PT is right, staples needed to be used to hold the chit in place. That's an unnecessary step, that could easily cause a callback. So call me whatever ya want, I don't care. I'm not on here trying to be malicious, but I do like giving people a hard time, and being from Jersey you should have thick skin or have thick skin from rocking. By the way, rock on, I love the Boss!:thumbsup:


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

moore said:


> I agree! I tried magic corner on a peak this week...Didn't work!
> I ripped it off and put up no-coat 4.50. For the Magic corner to work well the off angle needs to be laser level ..No-coat gives ya a little more wiggle room without doing tons of pre-fill.


Amen, brethren! Spread the good word, Magic Corner is the Devil!:furious:


----------



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am new to this site. I would like to add my two cents here. I too have tried every product out there including the magic corner. I really prefer the NoCoat the best and have had really good results but lately we have switched to Level Line since it is substantially cheaper although its similar its still not quite as good. The Magic Corner takes quite a bit more mud and seems to crack much easier then NoCoat or Level Line.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

My result was much the same as Moore's. Put the MC up and immediately ripped it off and replaced with NC 3.75"

There are some good product "ideas" out there but many fall short in >real world< application, due in part to >real world< conditions.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I've used magic corner on some pretty nasty vaults with good results. This one was right ugly and I got it laser straight using the mudset magic corner (with my line laser). 
I was into no coat for a few months a couple years back but it didn't last long, to much of a pain in the ass. 
If your magic is cracking it was installed wrong, it need lots of glue and I'll add staples as well in a vault for piece of mind. Or if your using mudset (which is awesome) a good all purpose with mudmax or white glue added to it. 
I'm going to fix a house soon that nearly all the inside adjustable cracked almost to the point of falling off because the had just misted the glue on, just enough so that the bead stayed on the wall long enough to coat it. There is no excuse for that.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey that place looks very familiar Scott... And that magic corner was dead on straight... Was fun doing that place


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Iv'e used the M/C on a few cathedrals . I love the look! After paint It really looks sweet!....But I paper tape the flange. No matter how much glue is added I feel the flange is a weak point. JMO!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

McCallum and Sons said:


> The Magic Corner takes quite a bit more mud and seems to crack much easier then NoCoat or Level Line.


edge crack at the flange?


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

moore said:


> Iv'e used the M/C on a few cathedrals . I love the look! After paint It really looks sweet!....But I paper tape the flange. No matter how much glue is added I feel the flange is a weak point. JMO!!!!:thumbup:


I wonder if Fibafuse would work better on the flange?


----------



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

Moore, yes that's the results I have seen with it a lot of cracking at the flanges. I think we used spray glue and staples when we used it. I just remember it being a pain in the a$$ and not working near as well as NoCoat or Level Line. I remember the days of using regular tape and chalk line or the old metal backed flex tape, I am glad we have progressed passed all that.


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

Straight flex for me. Its what I started with... I can string it faster, and it does not curl up like a mofo. I do like the no-coat.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

A lot of builders around here spec or insist on magic corner in the vault,


----------



## ell (Jan 24, 2009)

*Magic Corner*

Used it once ,painter primed and painted the center,( clg wasnt painted white)didnt take long for it to crack and peel.Spoke to someone at Trim-Tex and they said if the center is to be painted use semi gloss because it flexs better.
Now just use No-Coat which holds up the best or expansion bead which is the ultimate if they can stand the look of the shadow line


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

I think y'all are smoking that magic corner or something. Why the heck would you wanna use something that requires staples or having to tape the edge of something ya just installed? Saskataper, hats off to you bro for busting out a laser, I'm sure you're always busy. Nice video on that planex too, by the way. Can you use that sander without a vacuum?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

McCallum and Sons said:


> I remember the days of using regular tape and chalk line or the old metal backed flex tape, I am glad we have progressed passed all that.


Yep...:yes: It was nasty before vinyl came along.. I saw my first roll of no-coat In the early 90's ...It was love at first sight!!!!


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

There is nothing stopping you from running the sander without a vac, ceilings would be tougher as it wouldn't support some of its weight anymore. 

As far as glue and staples that's why I like the mudset magic, goes on with mud and can be first coated right away. That's what I used on that vault with the manta ray applicator on my compound tube.


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

saskataper said:


> There is nothing stopping you from running the sander without a vac, ceilings would be tougher as it wouldn't support some of its weight anymore.
> 
> As far as glue and staples that's why I like the mudset magic, goes on with mud and can be first coated right away. That's what I used on that vault with the manta ray applicator on my compound tube.


Cool. Thanks for heads up on sander. I used to use a PC 7800 without a vac and it worked fine till it burnt up. Looks as though the Planex would work better on ceilings though. The head looks like it has a wider range of motion. Never used a vacuum before, seems like it'd slow ya down. But if it supports the some of the weight that's pretty cool.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

drywallninja said:


> Cool. Thanks for heads up on sander. I used to use a PC 7800 without a vac and it worked fine till it burnt up. Looks as though the Planex would work better on ceilings though. The head looks like it has a wider range of motion. Never used a vacuum before, seems like it'd slow ya down. But if it supports the some of the weight that's pretty cool.


I used the PCs for a long time without the Vacs but now, I rarely sand without it. Cleaner job and cleaner you. Also, the brushes and armature will last longer by keeping the dust out of the 7800 motor.


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

Square Foot said:


> I used the PCs for a long time without the Vacs but now, I rarely sand without it. Cleaner job and cleaner you. Also, the brushes and armature will last longer by keeping the dust out of the 7800 motor.


Cool. Thanks for the info!


----------

